# Yelps when picked up...?



## ShmilyNMe (Nov 12, 2012)

Just curious to know if anyone else experiences this with their Chi. I adopted a 2 year old male two weeks ago. Took him to the vet and he checked out just fine. He eats well, toilets regularly, drinks, and appears to be healthy. But sometimes when I pick him up, he yelps. He doesn't appear to be in pain, and runs and plays like nothing is wrong. I am trying to determine whether he is being a drama queen or needs a vet visit. What do you guys think? Does anyone else have this with their sweet babies?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

2 of mine, Sugar and Boo will yelp sometimes wen I pick them up and they are just drama queens! its quite annoying cos it scares me wen they do it and I jump! They mainly do it if I'm in a rush or something when I lift them, they are awful sensitive to me and if they think I'm uptight in anyway when I lift them they will yelp, I wouldn't worry unless u notice anything else strange. I find those 2 of mine can be v dramatic at times lol.


----------



## ShmilyNMe (Nov 12, 2012)

That makes me feel SO much better! I will keep an eye on him, but with him it seems to happen when I'm in a hurry sometimes too...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Try sitting on the floor, have him come into your lap and stand up while holding him. Maybe when you pick him up from a standing position, your hand goes to a sensitive spot. 

Angel doesn't yipe but sometimes he'll just stop and put his down and stand still.

They can do some strange things.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

No, but I would keep noticed to it, or any changes thou.
Chi's. can indeed be little drama queens/kings. Mine is to. LOL!!
Blessings.


----------

